# Gabe and the 660



## ratso

What they do for ratings! Last year a kid almost got fired for having a tree smash it so now we get Gabe to destroy one carelessly! come on.

If I was around I would not let anyone abuse a saw like th 
at especially a 660.


----------



## jcl

Makes you wonder if they even make money from logging or is it all from Tv.


----------



## struggle

It has to be heavily scripted for this to happen. I really doubt the Bronco II was left there by accident. It was funny to watch though.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Why not b ust it up? He does not seem to be smart enough to actually run it.

Hal


----------



## MacLaren

I would imagine with Gabe slinging a chainsaw around like that and then smashin the car with the tree, would be funny if OSHA came in there and shut thier azzes down......Just sayin......


----------



## OH_Varmntr

MacLaren said:


> I would imagine with Gabe slinging a chainsaw around like that and then smashin the car with the tree, would be funny if OSHA came in there and shut thier azzes down......Just sayin......



It happened on GoldRush...


----------



## dwraisor

Just wonder if we'll get an update to if the 'stang helped ol' Dave get lucky. :hmm3grin2orange:

dw


----------



## redheadwoodshed

After watching that again last night I started to wonder why they were even using 660's with 28" or 30" bars for the timber it looked like they were in.I would think a 260 with an 18" bar would be suffcient.A heck of a lot easier to handle in the brush and lighter by a mile.
I guess it just wouldn't look as cool, though.
And why would Dave not walk down the hill and move his B2, it would have only took a few minutes.It's not all that bad anyway, it looked like the cab was intact.I've seen several B2's with the back end chopped off just because.And they looked pretty good.
And why would Gabe tell Dave to "go get Dad and Eddie and get them to come help me"?I mean, the last person I would want around at a time like that would be Craig Rygaard.And why couldn't Dave help Gabe?Didn't look like much of a mess and they both had saws.Give them both some practice.And why doesn't the H channel have to put crap like that on?I'm sure they could find some real loggers doing some logging and that would be better to watch without the drama.


----------



## luvatenor

*Dave*

I couldn't believe my ears when I heard Dave say, after Gabe lent him his mustang, that he hoped he was going to get 'laid' that night(don't hear anything about his 'son' anymore-if he even existed in the first place). I threw in the towel after that-sorry but enough is enough!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

now how is dave going to get to work?


----------



## Alex D

Saw one or two episodes when the show came out a few years back and now the canadian history channel started airing again but i dont watch it. To much drama in it and barely any good chainsaw footage. Now heli loggers on the other hand was awesome a lot more chainsawing footage and a lot less drama they also cut some real big trees like when Gord was using the 880 with the 6 foot bar. But it only lasted a season real shame.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Jkebxjunke said:


> now how is dave going to get to work?



I guess he'll have to move in with Gabe and Craig so they can all ride together.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Alex D said:


> Saw one or two episodes when the show came out a few years back and now the canadian history channel started airing again but i dont watch it. To much drama in it and barely any good chainsaw footage. Now heli loggers on the other hand was awesome a lot more chainsawing footage and a lot less drama they also cut some real big trees like when Gord was using the 880 with the 6 foot bar. But it only lasted a season real shame.



Now that's what they need more of.


----------



## slowp

redheadwoodshed said:


> After watching that again last night I started to wonder why they were even using 660's with 28" or 30" bars for the timber it looked like they were in.I would think a 260 with an 18" bar would be suffcient.A heck of a lot easier to handle in the brush and lighter by a mile.
> I guess it just wouldn't look as cool, though.
> And why would Dave not walk down the hill and move his B2, it would have only took a few minutes.It's not all that bad anyway, it looked like the cab was intact.I've seen several B2's with the back end chopped off just because.And they looked pretty good.
> And why would Gabe tell Dave to "go get Dad and Eddie and get them to come help me"?I mean, the last person I would want around at a time like that would be Craig Rygaard.And why couldn't Dave help Gabe?Didn't look like much of a mess and they both had saws.Give them both some practice.And why doesn't the H channel have to put crap like that on?I'm sure they could find some real loggers doing some logging and that would be better to watch without the drama.



Fallers in this part of the country use 460s or 660s with 32 inch bars. That part of the show may be the most accurate. Most use 460s here. Tree size varies, and you aren't going to carry 7 different saws around. Long bars help in limbing, bucking from one side, working on steep ground -- which is all fallers work on now, and to stay back away from the tree. An old faller here was shaking his head about a guy using a 440. He said it was usually fine, until you got into a situation where you needed to pour it to it, and then the 440 was not enough saw. 

This guy is working on a friend's land. It isn't steep, but he's cutting alder, which is notorious for barber chairing. The wind was howling also. Note how far away he is standing. Can't do that with a baby saw.
I think he was trying to keep the kerf wide because of the wind, that's why the sawing motion. 

[video=youtube_share;LbtX3syK8vY]http://youtu.be/LbtX3syK8vY[/video]


----------



## redheadwoodshed

slowp said:


> Fallers in this part of the country use 460s or 660s with 32 inch bars. That part of the show may be the most accurate. Most use 460s here. Tree size varies, and you aren't going to carry 7 different saws around. Long bars help in limbing, bucking from one side, working on steep ground -- which is all fallers work on now, and to stay back away from the tree. An old faller here was shaking his head about a guy using a 440. He said it was usually fine, until you got into a situation where you needed to pour it to it, and then the 440 was not enough saw.
> 
> This guy is working on a friend's land. It isn't steep, but he's cutting alder, which is notorious for barber chairing. The wind was howling also. Note how far away he is standing. Can't do that with a baby saw.
> I think he was trying to keep the kerf wide because of the wind, that's why the sawing motion.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;LbtX3syK8vY]http://youtu.be/LbtX3syK8vY[/video]



Thanks for the info.It's nice to know at least some of the show is realistic.


----------



## Johny Utah

OH_Varmntr said:


> It happened on GoldRush...



Ya when Jack hit his own truck with the excavator. I love that show, it's comical and interesting. Jack is kind of annoying, that would drive anybody to drink. lmao:biggrin:


----------



## Johny Utah

redheadwoodshed said:


> After watching that again last night I started to wonder why they were even using 660's with 28" or 30" bars for the timber it looked like they were in.I would think a 260 with an 18" bar would be suffcient.A heck of a lot easier to handle in the brush and lighter by a mile.
> I guess it just wouldn't look as cool, though.
> And why would Dave not walk down the hill and move his B2, it would have only took a few minutes.It's not all that bad anyway, it looked like the cab was intact.I've seen several B2's with the back end chopped off just because.And they looked pretty good.
> And why would Gabe tell Dave to "go get Dad and Eddie and get them to come help me"?I mean, the last person I would want around at a time like that would be Craig Rygaard.And why couldn't Dave help Gabe?Didn't look like much of a mess and they both had saws.Give them both some practice.And why doesn't the H channel have to put crap like that on?I'm sure they could find some real loggers doing some logging and that would be better to watch without the drama.



The old man sure is a grumpy old turd and Gabe is kind of a tool.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Johny Utah said:


> The old man sure is a grumpy old turd and Gabe is kind of a tool.:hmm3grin2orange:



well you would know ya grumpy bastard... :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## Johny Utah

Jkebxjunke said:


> well you would know ya grumpy bastard... :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:



Hey who said I was grumpy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mitch95100

what season is this BS all on now? Ive always thought of AX men as the "Soap Opera of all logging shows":biggrin:


----------



## hiluxxulih

It looked like to me that the kid dropped the saw with the yarder carriage controller on the haul back , they showed just second or two of a chainsaw on yarder carriage cable falling , hope they they dont let that kid around the carriage controller if they start haulling cats like the flying cats video .


----------



## Jkebxjunke

mitch95100 said:


> what season is this BS all on now? Ive always thought of AX men as the "Soap Opera of all logging shows":biggrin:



"tonight on as the chain turns... Gabe reveals that Dave is really his long lost son, while the old man in a senile stupor throws rocks off the landing at the workers below..., meanwhile over in the Swanee, James learns that he and pond bear are actually twins separated at birth, and Shelby gets some bad crawfish and starts running through the swamp playing wack-a-mole with the gators, Big dog finally gets let out after being hit with rolled up news paper.... and in Alaska, Coatsy reveals he is just mis-understood and wants a hug. "


----------



## ponyexpress976

Jkebxjunke said:


> "tonight on as the chain turns... Gabe reveals that Dave is really his long lost son, while the old man in a senile stupor throws rocks off the landing at the workers below..., meanwhile over in the Swanee, James learns that he and pond bear are actually twins separated at birth, and Shelby gets some bad crawfish and starts running through the swamp playing wack-a-mole with the gators, Big dog finally gets let out after being hit with rolled up news paper.... and in Alaska, Coatsy reveals he is just mis-understood and wants a hug. "



best analysis of the circus so far...you should do play by play.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I have a suggestion for jimmy's theme music..... 

[video=youtube;Qksz72Xtpwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qksz72Xtpwc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jkebxjunke

ok.. who just kind of wraps the cable around the saw .. send it down the line 100 feet in the air unsecured....


----------



## hiluxxulih

OK the saw was a junker , it had no fuel cap no air filter cover and it looked like it was a 70s or 80s vintage Stihl . if that saw ran I am an olympic sprinter .


----------



## pwoller

hiluxxulih said:


> OK the saw was a junker , it had no fuel cap no air filter cover and it looked like it was a 70s or 80s vintage Stihl . if that saw ran I am an olympic sprinter .



I noticed that too. Looked like an 032 I used to have, but mine ran.


----------



## ziggo_2

Yep they arent even trying to make it look real anymore...I still baffled that The history channel puts this crap on the air...

I liked watching that heli logging in canada. Very professional crew that was.


----------



## hiluxxulih

ziggo_2 said:


> Yep they arent even trying to make it look real anymore...I still baffled that The history channel puts this crap on the air...
> 
> I liked watching that heli logging in canada. Very professional crew that was.


 Ya that show was way better buy about a 100% I wish they would put that show back on with new episodes .


----------



## ziggo_2

hiluxxulih said:


> Ya that show was way better buy about a 100% I wish they would put that show back on with new episodes .



id settle for reruns!


Next time on Axman....more yelling and screaming.


----------



## 2dogs

hiluxxulih said:


> OK the saw was a junker , it had no fuel cap no air filter cover and it looked like it was a 70s or 80s vintage Stihl . if that saw ran I am an olympic sprinter .



I defended Axe Men a couple of years back but tonight's show hit a new low for me. The old junker Stihl, the Stihlvarna, and the old alcoholic chick on the boat is just too much. Not enough logging going on to keep me interested. Oh and Shelby's new helper shows up with a 2 liter coke bottle full of moonshine? The only one on the show I trust is Willie.

I've horse logged a bit over the years and they can't act like idiots around the horses. Maybe I'll watch then. 

The History Channel ought to be called The Bull#### Channel what with all the shows about aliens and pawn shops. History...I don't think so.


----------



## Racerboy832

Did anyone notice when Levi was walking up the hill out of breath they showed a husky on his shoulder then it changed to a Stiihl. It did this 4-5 times as they talked to him. They didn't even try to cover it up.


----------



## Gologit

I didn't watch it last nite. The previews were bad enough.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> I didn't watch it last nite. The previews were bad enough.



Smart man.


----------



## Grande Dog

hiluxxulih said:


> OK the saw was a junker , it had no fuel cap no air filter cover and it looked like it was a 70s or 80s vintage Stihl . if that saw ran I am an olympic sprinter .


Howdy,
When I got a look at that saw, the first thing that came to my mind was seeing actors on Star Trek with the red shirts. You just knew they were not going to make it to the next scene.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## dwraisor

2dogs said:


> The only one on the show I trust is Willie.



Willie is probably the best one on the series!



2dogs said:


> I've horse logged a bit over the years and they can't act like idiots around the horses.




Looking forward to seeing these guys myself. I watch online though, as its the only subscription TV show I like, well that and IRT but its the same fake drama....

dw


----------



## ziggo_2

I checked the axmen facebook "fan" page....its alot like this one, most everybody is complaining about how fake it is.


----------



## jrr344

I think it was obvious it was staged first he was felling the tree right towards the bronco and then if you look at dave he is really trashy looking then when they go to him driving the bronco it is spotless on the inside like it just come off a car lot and I would bet my small paycheck that he doesn't keep anything clean.


----------



## Alex D

ziggo_2 said:


> I checked the axmen facebook "fan" page....its alot like this one, most everybody is complaining about how fake it is.



So who watches it then to allow the show to go up to a what I think its a 5th or 6th season now when some much better logging shows disappear after only one. Since people who are actually interested in logging, chainsaws and so forth aint liking it so much.


----------



## Sal C

I caught a rerun of the B2 getting smashed. The entire time I was thinking chop the top off and put a softy in its place. But yeah, the truck went from a beater too a nice looking truck after it was smashed.


----------



## oscar4883

The only thing that could make a B2 getting smashed any better is if there was a Ford Probe under it. Total crap fest that show. However, as my wife points out, I still watch the damn thing. lol Looking forward to the smaller crews. I think I saw a guy SRT or Wraptor up a rope on a preview. That seems interesting. Browning was the only crew worth watching, but much like Heli-Loggers, those guys just plain work which unfortunately most people must find boring to watch.


----------



## homelitejim

The saw they sent down looked like a 031 to me and a crappy one at that, then they smash it up and act mad at dave. These guys should give up the acting as they are bad at it and should just log. The show is becoming a joke and really making the logging profession look bad no wonder Browning has not made a appearance in this season. I probably won't be watching the rest of the season which will mean they will loose half of their audience.


----------



## dwraisor

ziggo_2 said:


> I checked the axmen facebook "fan" page....its alot like this one, most everybody is complaining about how fake it is.



I was about to mention that. I even replied to one guy posting about the saw switch scenes....




Alex D said:


> So who watches it then to allow the show to go up to a what I think its a 5th or 6th season now when some much better logging shows disappear after only one. Since people who are actually interested in logging, chainsaws and so forth aint liking it so much.



People that have never ran a saw much less felled a tree watch it. and think the sh!te is real. I'm no logger but I know a turd when I see one.

dw


----------



## oldmanriver

Jkebxjunke said:


> now how is dave going to get to work?



Maybe his new woman he might have got while driving the Stang will be taking him to work :msp_wink:


----------



## russhd1997

homelitejim said:


> The saw they sent down looked like a 031 to me and a crappy one at that, then they smash it up and act mad at dave. These guys should give up the acting as they are bad at it and should just log. The show is becoming a joke and really making the logging profession look bad no wonder Browning has not made a appearance in this season. I probably won't be watching the rest of the season which will mean they will loose half of their audience.



The air filter cover looked like an 031 but when showed a pic when started lifting it up the top looked too wide. i thought it might be a 041 or 056. I would give up watching it too but the comments here are making me watch it to see what kind of BS they come up with next. Can't wait to see the horse logging.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

did anybody else thin that it was odd... now that I think back on it... that tree gabe dropped on daves pos... looked a bit far up the hill? then suddenly most of it was as the bottol on top of the pos? and it looked like only the top of the back half was smashed in? and he drove it away? they looked a bit farther up the hill vs the damage.... it just dont look right


----------



## KTM150xc

Jkebxjunke said:


> now how is dave going to get to work?



Who cares? That's the last person they need on their crew anyway lol. Probably just an excuse to not come to work. And i really love when dave goes "i worked so hard for that truck...  *sniff, sniff*". Let's just cry about our $500 loss! i'm pretty sure his 'truck' is worth about one of Gabe's Stihl's haha


----------



## rb142

Jkebxjunke said:


> did anybody else thin that it was odd... now that I think back on it... that tree gabe dropped on daves pos... looked a bit far up the hill? then suddenly most of it was as the bottol on top of the pos? and it looked like only the top of the back half was smashed in? and he drove it away? they looked a bit farther up the hill vs the damage.... it just dont look right



Yup. When they were cutting it down, it was obvious they were setting it up to look like it was going to hit the truck. No way did that tree make it to the road. They carefully placed that tree after it fell. Just more fake drama.


----------



## jrr344

I was thinking 041 also by the way it looks and the way the the fuel connection is on the top of the tank with a plastic connector.


----------



## M-tooth

Ax Men &mdash; Season 5 Exclusives &mdash; History.com Videos


There may be some hope yet....but probably not


----------



## thepheniox

My guess is Dave's gonna get to work in that same bronco with a soft top.


----------

